# Time trial brakes



## woodbutchmaster (29 Jan 2022)

l know that l am revealing my complete ignorance regarding time trial but can anyone tell me what a "time trial brake elbow" is used for ?


----------



## Ridgeway (29 Jan 2022)

brake elbow as in elbow pads ? to rest your elbows on


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Jan 2022)

Ok so this is the item , but l have no idea what they are used for


----------



## midlife (29 Jan 2022)

Throw them out the back on a piece of string as a sort of drag anchor ? About as effective as my drilled weinmann 500 on my 70’s TT bike lol.


----------



## DCLane (29 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> View attachment 628804
> 
> Ok so this is the item , but l have no idea what they are used for



Probably to connect the cables to the brakes themselves. If it's anything like my son's Argon E116 TT bike they have V-brake style brakes.


----------



## LittleWheelsandBig (29 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> View attachment 628804
> 
> Ok so this is the item , but l have no idea what they are used for


When using non-aero brake levers, they guided the brake cables inside the Mavic bullhorn bars. The Mavic bars were drilled near the stem to let the brake cable out.

https://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?id=84dd8973-4c61-4321-afb7-208c9f86e4e1

https://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=c323748d-e47d-4c7b-9391-a1ddaa409fb4&Enum=103


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Jan 2022)

Thanks very much for the info. time trials are way out of my league so l didn't have a clue about them. I don't know what the asking price is but if it is reasonable l might buy them just for curiosities sake 
I suppose l would then be tempted to go in search of Mavic "bullhorns" and l bet the prices would be eye watering !!


----------



## Cycleops (30 Jan 2022)

No idea but have a look at this TT bike on a recently posted thread to figure out where they might fit:
Thread 'Advice on a bike (Felt B12 2013)' https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/advice-on-a-bike-felt-b12-2013.283011/


----------



## MichaelW2 (30 Jan 2022)

Some TT brakes fit behind the fork. Thry use 2 pivots and operate like mini V brakes with cable pulling horizontally. They use a noodle like a V brake.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Jan 2022)

Just had a quick look at LBCoin and saw this for €165


----------



## Cycleops (30 Jan 2022)

If the bars don't suit you it could be converted back to a road bike very easily. All you'd need would be road bars and shorter stem.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Jan 2022)

LittleWheelsandBig said:


> When using non-aero brake levers, they guided the brake cables inside the Mavic bullhorn bars. The Mavic bars were drilled near the stem to let the brake cable out.
> 
> https://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?id=84dd8973-4c61-4321-afb7-208c9f86e4e1
> 
> https://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=c323748d-e47d-4c7b-9391-a1ddaa409fb4&Enum=103


Believe it or not l have seen a set of Mavic "bullhorn" bars for sale , a bit scruffy and the Mavic yellow logos are a bit faded. The only thing that isn't faded is the asking price €200 .... l think l will forget the whole project


----------



## HLaB (30 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> View attachment 628804
> 
> Ok so this is the item , but l have no idea what they are used for


They are to route the brake cable to the brake arm.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Jan 2022)

HLaB said:


> They are to route the brake cable to the brake arm.


Gotcha , l bought them just for curiosity sake , l will probably sell them on at some point


----------



## jhonrichard (2 Mar 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Gotcha , l bought them just for curiosity sake , l will probably sell them on at some point


Thanks, man for telling us


----------

